# My little stash of love



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

I hope you like.


----------



## nothung (Aug 22, 2011)

I hope my stash gets that well rounded.Some of my favorites are yours too I see.


----------



## Gronk Bronson (Jun 16, 2011)

You got some nice looking sticks there Jack!!


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Great looking stash!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

nice collection of sticks you have there.. always wanted to get my hands on one of those "Nick's Sticks".. keep on collecting and enjoy


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

Very nice! Envious!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

impressive collection.

especially the tins


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. The tins are a product of me just looking for a shorter smoke since I'm quite busy these days and to be honest they are usually all very good.
I don't much care for romeo y julietas or partagas(except for the black label) but in the tins they are spectacular smokes. funny how that works.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

great looking stash, man! i hope to be able to get some nice smokes like that one day!


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice stash you have there!!!


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice stash! Saw a Upper Cut and Black Label, two of my favs.


----------

